# Hi again (tt dug here)



## tt cumbrian (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all, i was on here as TT dug and met a lot of you at donnington park in 2007 8) . Now i have got a new computer and the forum wont let me on because it doesn't recognise my new email address. I had a 3.2 roadster(2005) at donnington, now driving an a4 sportline and looking for an s4 convertible, still lolve my tt's though, hope to meet you all again soon cheers Dougie  8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back mate try PMing a mod they might know how to help you out :idea:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome back 

If you PM KMPowell, NEM, or Jae (The administrators) I am sure we will be able to sort out the old account 

I stand waiting to be corrected


----------



## tt cumbrian (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for that lads, I remeber the yellow tt from the concours at donnington, it won didn't it?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum again. 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

tt cumbrian said:


> Thanks for that lads, I remeber the yellow tt from the concours at donnington, it won didn't it?


Hey Doug 
You met at our house on the way down  

Don't encourage him :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome back to the forum


----------



## tt cumbrian (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi lads, I remember the bacon sarny and the coffee at yours dave cheers mate and i remember being hammered at football predictions by wallsendmag, will email a mod soon cheers Dougie :lol:  8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Good to see you back again Dougie 

Hev x


----------



## tt cumbrian (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Hev, thanks have changed job i come up to asda falkirk delivering food most days now


----------

